# hull cleaning and waxing



## pcola4 (Apr 13, 2009)

new to the boat scene. what's the best way to clean and waxa fiberglassboat hull?


----------



## Marine Scout (Nov 18, 2007)

Make your wife do it!! :hoppingmad:hoppingmad:letsparty:letsparty


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Depends on how bad the hull looks. If its just dirty than clean it real good with a quality boat soap like Woody wax. I like to use Four Seasons TreWax myself. Its a paste wax not a liquid and holds up pretty good. If it bad than your gonna have to dig a little deeper with a hull cleaner or Rubbing compound before a wax can be applied. Finish with an electric buffer.


----------



## pcola4 (Apr 13, 2009)

Thanks! appreciate the input.


----------



## fourwinns (Mar 14, 2009)

I like Four Seasons TreWax myself also. When I asked my dealer what he recommened he said his guys in the shop use TreWax so I tried it and realy like it. I have used it for 3 years now and seems to hold up well. It is much easier to work with then I thought.The first time I pulled out the buffer. Well, no need to do that. I would alsorecommend doing a small area at a time. Try to get it off before it dries. Ifit dries just wipethe dry area with the waxing cloth then you can remove it much easier. Just waxed mine last week. Wipe it on and wipe it off. I also found anothergreat product.Collinite Fiberglass Cleaner. This stuffis great!Not surehow it worksbut it is great for removingany kind of spots, stains, etc.


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

It depends on how oxidized the gel coat has gotten and how long since it was waxed. If you can drag your fingers down the side of the hull and get oxidation, you have a job.

Here's how I do it:

1-I use my 3,000 PSI pressure washer over the entire boat - Be careful

2-Wash the boat thoroughly, using TSP, (Tri Sodium Phosphate), available at Lowes, paint stores, etc. The real TSP has been replaced with "Imitation TSP", which is not near as good.

3-For rust stain or brown water marks, I first try oxalic acid, (usually not on the shelf, so you may need to ask an associate to order some for you),mixed with waterinto a mayonnaise consistency and rubbed in with an old tooth brush. You may need to do this several times. The solution needs to penetrate into the gel coat. Rinse. Some folks will use muriatic acid from a plastic roller tray and applied with a long handled paint roller. VERY DANGEROUS! One drop of muriatic acid in your eye and you are blind. It also eats clothing. I do not reccommend using muriatic.

4-If the gel coat is still dull, I try 3-M Gel Coat Compound. This is the white stuff, not the reddish brown stuff people use on cars. It comes in gallon cans, about $80 at West Marine.I use my Milwaukee variable speed buffer, on slow speed, and do about one square foot, buff it out and examine. If it looks good and has some luster, do the entire boat, changing the sheeps wool pad often. I have 5 pads, so use one side until it loads up, turn it over and use the other side, then throw it in a bucket of water to soak. After I have used all of them, I use a high pressure stream of water to rinse them clean, then I hang them out to drip dry. I will spin them dry on my buffer. Since Mr. Milwaukee weighs 13 pounds, some feather merchants cannot handle him, so I also have a slow speed pnuematic buffer, about $160 for a good one. Harbor Freight stuff won't hold up.

Now, back to _What if the compound does not clean the oxidation off...Get some wet or dry sandpaper. I start with 600, if that does not get the job done, I go to 400 or even 320. 

For badly oxidized hulls, you must wet sand the entire boat,

starting with the finest grit that will get the job done, then progressing up to 1,000 grit. After that step, go back to you 3-M Gel Coat Compound

5-A very important step some folks omit - Wash the entire boat again using TSP and a soft scrub brush. Rinse and let dry. You must get all of the residue from the oxidized gel coat and compound off.

6-Clean your buffing pad in a mild solution of water and TSP, rinse and dry.

7-Begin applying wax. I prefer Collinite's Fleet Wax, which is a paste. I experimented with different waxes several years ago and Fleet Wax always lasted longer. It is more work to apply, but worth the effort.

YMMV

Or you can hire Jose or some other pro. A proper job is very labor intensive, so cost $$$

Tom


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Tom, don't know if you ever tried wood bleach or Bar Keepers Friend, but active ingredient is oxalic acid. Easy to get.

Skip


----------

